# Bands



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

What bands and what width should the bands be to shoot 6mm airsoft bbs ?

Thanks.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I set up some frames for some kids a while ago and for air soft ammo I just used 1 #64 office rubber bands cut and opened. Shot them surprisingly fast.


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

Something, with extremely light bands and small pouch. Maybe .4mm thick, taper 8-5mm would be plenty of speed I believe (haven't actually tried)


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Also consider TBG cut 1/4" (6mm) straight.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I would also use #64 office bands.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Let me add to the chorus for #64 office bands, cut open, one per side. A chain of #32s offers similar performance, as do sections of 117b.

If you have flat latex on hand, 1/4 inch cuts work with most, and leave them 1/4 your draw length or longer.

For round latex, I favor 2mm solid band tying material.


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

Could anyone please post a pic with those #64 office bands please ?

Thanks


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

SLINGIN' SHOTS said:


> Could anyone please post a pic with those #64 office bands please ?
> Thanks


Purchased at Wal-Mart.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Me too!

Can't go wrong with rubber bands. And Alliance Advantage have been good for me. I get mine on Amazon.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

SJAaz said:


> Me too!
> Can't go wrong with rubber bands. And Alliance Advantage have been good for me. I get mine on Amazon.


I buy my 117b bands from Amazon but I get Alliance Sterling. Sterling has a higher rubber content than Advantage.

I occasionally experiment with #64 but I just grab the Alliance Advantage at Wal-Mart.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Me too!
> ...


Shoot... I didn't know that! thanks


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

SJAaz said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> > SJAaz said:
> ...


The Gold has the highest rubber content but I have read that it doesn't retract very fast. Sterling has the next highest content and Advantage has the least.

https://www.rubberband.com/about-us/rubber-bands-size-chart


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Reyben Kim (Aug 30, 2021)

Just today, I tried out 1cm wide, 0.45mm thick bands for shooting 6mm plastic BBs. They work fantastic indoors! I can hit little bottle caps as far as 7 meters. They are strong enough to create a straight flight, but they are light enough to not cause turbulence. See them in action in the video below:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=267764331657855


----------

